# BT, again



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

why oh why do they not do a job properly????????????

ever since i have had BT Infinity, i have had constant wireless problems, and they cant seem to fix it, wont properly listen on the phone to my description of the problem, and now their answer is to send another hub, ahain, this will be the third hub i have had since "upgrading" (to which i use the word VERY loosely), so is it the hubs that really are crap???????

usually starts with the computer failing to connect to the hub, other times it just drops to "local access only" or whatever it is, today it said "unable to connect to hub", so i left it and phoned them and about 15 mins into the call, i (on my own initiative) tried again to connect, and it did.

the old hub i had before, i used to reset it about once every 3-4 months, this one needs resetting around once every 2 - 3 days, its just getting ridiculous, he even tried telling me, after i said im 7ft away from the hub, that air can disrupt the wi-fi signal :wall: kinda gave up after that


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Don't start me on BT, mother in law, 83 years of age has recently moved into a new build house.

Line due to be installed on 4th Sept, still not done, never bothered to inform her, we have had to do all the chasing and they have now missed five different deadlines, the excuses are laughable

Total bunch of couldn't care less idiots


----------



## smicher1 (Sep 16, 2008)

The Home Hub 4 is a big improvement imo. Had all the same issues and it has reduced the 'drop out' dramatically


----------



## WarrenJ (Jul 17, 2013)

Never had a problem with BT. Engineers come at specified times and Infinity has been flawless. Both at work/home/friends houses.

From experience it has normally been down to dodgy wireless cards in laptops. Can you connect to the hub using an ethernet cable while it is down?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

smicher1 said:


> The Home Hub 4 is a big improvement imo. Had all the same issues and it has reduced the 'drop out' dramatically


"home hub 4"? they're still only giving me "home hub 3"



WarrenJ said:


> Never had a problem with BT. Engineers come at specified times and Infinity has been flawless. Both at work/home/friends houses.
> 
> From experience it has normally been down to dodgy wireless cards in laptops. Can you connect to the hub using an ethernet cable while it is down?


yes, it worked alright, but they monitored the line for about 12 hours, when we were on and off it and said it dropped out a couple of times


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I had endless trouble when on BT. 

Their customer care and support was utterly useless.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm not with BT but have heard similar stories & they just seem incompetent, quite surprising for a 'reputable' company.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Any consolation new virgin hub is just as bad ok if your near it but go in the garden it drops of the planet its suppose to be a super hub. Range them they just ask whats in the way which nothing really is but they expect you to move every object around just to get the best signal!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I have found that when you ring them with a problem, if you get through to a foreign call centre, ask to be 'put through to someone who can help' - they will transfer you to someone who can actually help (in my experience). The call centre staff will otherwise go through that infuriating non-negotiable and inflexible script.

Has worked on every occasion so far.

Good luck.

Cooks


----------



## bmw72 (Dec 21, 2012)

I have Infinity never had any problems with it. my old hub had to keep resetting but this one been good to me. service has been good too but I do live on the door step of the BT research center.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

We have had infinity for few months now when it was installed we were having dropouts and very slow speeds, it turned out the engineer had wired up the phone socket box wrongly so all the bandwidth was being sent to the box in a cupboard!
Don't ask me why they put the master box in a cupboard as it totally unusable!
Anyway we were told to put maximum distance between the hub and the white modem, this has actually helped a lot.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

what i dont understand is that we have the home hub 3, when on tv they show the home hub 4


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I had endless trouble when on BT.
> 
> Their customer care and support was utterly useless.


They treat you like contempt as good business customer 5 call outs all faults at exchange , one time fault at mine £135 for twenty minutes, complained and then wet to OFT they said BT untouchable don't waste your time unbelievable but true


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

When I was involved in a garage business we had BT & I neve have dealt with such a badly run firm as them, totally useless until my recent dealing with Ebay that is!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I had a problem with my broadband being redicously slow when I first had it installed, I rang up and complained and since then it's been terrific.

People even mentioned how fast it is who have infinity and this is just big standard broadband.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Ive never had any problem with bt either .. on infinity and bt vision .. never lags or anything!

How far is the OP from the exchange?


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

bidderman1969 said:


> what i dont understand is that we have the home hub 3, when on tv they show the home hub 4


Because the hub 4 comes with bt infinity as of about a month or 2 ago iirc .. so unless you ordered your infinity within that time you wont have got it


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Johnny_B said:


> Because the hub 4 comes with bt infinity as of about a month or 2 ago iirc .. so unless you ordered your infinity within that time you wont have got it


I ordered it when they were advertising BT sport being free when either upgrading or new customer broadband, and I'm pretty certain the hub 4 was show on tv


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

bidderman1969 said:


> I ordered it when they were advertising BT sport being free when either upgrading or new customer broadband, and I'm pretty certain the hub 4 was show on tv


Im near sure the hub 4 came out after that promotion sir.. Mind you keep on at them and ask them to send you out a hub 4 and not the hub 3


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Johnny_B said:


> Im near sure the hub 4 came out after that promotion sir.. Mind you keep on at them and ask them to send you out a hub 4 and not the hub 3


I do remember questioning them when they sent it out, saying tha it wasn't the one that they were advertising on TV, sure they said at the time that that one was only "experimental", and judging by what people have said, I doubt I would have got one no matter what I said :lol:

Are they not sending out hub 3's now then?


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> what i dont understand is that we have the home hub 3, when on tv they show the home hub 4


I have just had infinity Installed today , says on box hub 5 . 
Didn't even know there was a 5


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Do you have a pic?


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

I can't say I'm impressed with Bt I've a older friend who is ment to get a 6mb adsl connection which. Dropped to 25kb/s after a call they claim his old voyager modem is causing the issues so their solution as his contract is up get infinity despite my efforts its being installed next week 


He doesn't have Wifi 
Need a 40 gb allowance 
His desktop computer is upstairs

Still waiting for a transcript of what he's been offered & agreed to 

He's getting a homehub 5 which the women was making a big song & dance about


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

from what i know the hub 4 (didnt know there was a 5 till today) is that its only dual band which means its 2.4ghz and 5ghz frequences supported broadband meaning faster for 5ghz only if your wireless adapter is supported


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh, says I have to sign in to Yahoo……


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

Looks like the 4 to me


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

That's the one I believe I should have


----------

